

LinkedIn Files Lawsuit to Unmask Anonymous Hackers - kirtijthorat
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/10561211/LinkedIn-files-lawsuit-to-unmask-anonymous-hackers.html

======
kirtijthorat
This is very interesting. How can you sue an unknown person? Beats me. Also,
as GigaOM points out, it’s unclear really if LinkedIn has a solid leg to stand
on since it isn't exactly illegal to copy information from a website. In
addition to the aforementioned laws, the company also says the unknown users
are violating their own terms of service. Read GigaOM article here:
[http://gigaom.com/2014/01/07/linkedin-sues-to-stop-bots-
that...](http://gigaom.com/2014/01/07/linkedin-sues-to-stop-bots-that-are-
stealing-its-user-profiles/)

